# Breeders driving distance to NorCal/who ship to CA with spoos soon?



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I don't know of anything, but you should try the "Litters From Health Tested Poodles" group on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/477233365657056/

I see a lot of spoo breeders post there. You can search the postings or make a post yourself and ask there - they're a pretty friendly community and someone might have something for you.

Good luck!


----------



## doglambfluffyears (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks! I actually just joined that group, good to know it's a good one! And after making this post I found out my breeder of choice is breeding one of her girls very soon, so fingers crossed that pans out.


----------

